# Tormach 440 Pcnc?



## ome (Mar 3, 2016)

Was wondering how the latest tormach mill is , and how easy is it to breakdown to be able to get thru a 28" wide doorway and down into the basement shop. 
I like rhe total enclosure, keeps the mess off my other tools and machines around my crowded, or over crowded shop. 
Thanks in advance, 
ome


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a 770 and the front to back dimension is 28" excluding the y axis drive.  The drive motor and mounting plate can be removed and reinstalled without too much difficulty.

The 440 has a 1.25" smaller travel in the y axis so the expectation would be the overall y dimension would be correspondingly smaller.  To move my mill, I removed the top and sides of the crate and, as I recall, cut the base lightly smaller as well. 

Tormach used to have a white paper that described moving the 770 mill through tight spaces, including doorways.  Again, as I recall, the process involved positioning the table in one position and getting the machine partway through, then moving the table to permit getting the rest of the machine through.  Unfortunately, I can't find my printed copy or reference to it on the Tormach website.

When I was deciding as to how I would move the 770 into my basement shop, I thought about breaking it into more manageable pieces but decided against it because I didn't want to disconnect all the wiring.  The stepper motor isn't too bad in that regard because it only has the single cable coming to it and you can remove the motor and set it to the side, making sure to secure it so you won't damage the cable.  With that, I think you will be fine.

Tormach should be able to give you some more information about the 440.  Unfortunately, their website is lacking in info about the machine.


----------



## grepper (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm just babbling, but, 1) Lucky you for even being able to consider that machine.  I'm envious.  2) For that machine, I wouldn't think the words "easy" and "basement" would generally be used in the same sentence.


----------



## 09kevin (Mar 3, 2016)

Here is the Tormach link  http://www.tormach.com/blog/doing-a-door-dance-the-tormach-way/


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 3, 2016)

09kevin said:


> Here is the Tormach link  http://www.tormach.com/blog/doing-a-door-dance-the-tormach-way/


Thanks for the link.  Tormach doesn't make it easy to find anything.


----------



## ome (Mar 3, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> I have a 770 and the front to back dimension is 28" excluding the y axis drive.  The drive motor and mounting plate can be removed and reinstalled without too much difficulty.
> 
> The 440 has a 1.25" smaller travel in the y axis so the expectation would be the overall y dimension would be correspondingly smaller.  To move my mill, I removed the top and sides of the crate and, as I recall, cut the base lightly smaller as well.
> 
> ...


Thank You very much,
I do appreciate the info.   I have been on the sidelines watching and waiting the "cnc movement" along with 3d scanners and 3d printing.  Eventually, these will all come together and become financially available, just like color printers and Desktop publishing, moviemaking, cnc.......
I happen to like the Tormach, and A few others. 
I have enjoyed watching the company grow.
I would feel the same as you, and not want to take the mill apart, from the table , base.....
ome


----------



## ome (Mar 4, 2016)

grepper said:


> I'm just babbling, but, 1) Lucky you for even being able to consider that machine.  I'm envious.  2) For that machine, I wouldn't think the words "easy" and "basement" would generally be used in the same sentence.


Thanks Grepper,
You are absolutely correct, and to make matters worse, my basement is already "filled".
I do not have more than 10% saved, that being said, I would still need a bit more time to get the rest together.
To be fair though, I have been thinking of getting a cnc or upgrading my Sherline  2000 mill, for quite some time.
Just something always stopped me, and I just stayed with my manual machines.
In 2009, I came really close to getting a cnc
Mill, and researched all of the popular Cad/Cam packages.
I was comparing Tormach , Industrial Hobbies, and Mikini Mechtronics. 
Really happy I did not get the Mikini. 
Only the cad/cam software I could not  afford  or not justify the yearly fees for updates, seemed practical to use and get something done.
As a experiment, I bought Bobcad for 500.
And took some classes and could not stand it.
I mean, I enjoyed Calculus much more. I think the programmers were on acid.
Boring, too many steps to do something basic.
That is my story, and I'm sticking with it. Lol
Anyway, decided, as long as my better half agrees, that the cnc mill should go up the 4 stairs to the front porch and thru the 42" wide front door, directly into the "parlor", which is inhabitated by a Rhesus macaque and an amazon parrot.
I think they need a break from disney videos.
ome


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 4, 2016)

Here is a side by side comparison of the 440 and 770.  As much as possible, I tried to compare apples and apples so, where the 440 included various features and accessories, similar features and accessories were added to the 770.


----------



## grepper (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow.  Sherlline 2000 => Tormach 440?  Helluva upgrade!  If your better half is hesitant, you might tell her that it would make your family very unique.  I think it feasible that you cold be unique in the universe by having a T440 and a Rhesus macaque in the same room.  Or for just for having both for that matter!  

I'll bet having a monkey is a real trip!


----------



## ome (Mar 4, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> Here is a side by side comparison of the 440 and 770.  As much as possible, I tried to compare apples and apples so, where the 440 included various features and accessories, similar features and accessories were added to the 770.
> View attachment 123794


Thanks RJ, 
Appreciate the specs. 
Wonder why they left the spindle to column space left out on the 440?
110 is nice , no newd for 220 and a phase converter. 
ome


----------



## ome (Mar 3, 2016)

Was wondering how the latest tormach mill is , and how easy is it to breakdown to be able to get thru a 28" wide doorway and down into the basement shop. 
I like rhe total enclosure, keeps the mess off my other tools and machines around my crowded, or over crowded shop. 
Thanks in advance, 
ome


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a 770 and the front to back dimension is 28" excluding the y axis drive.  The drive motor and mounting plate can be removed and reinstalled without too much difficulty.

The 440 has a 1.25" smaller travel in the y axis so the expectation would be the overall y dimension would be correspondingly smaller.  To move my mill, I removed the top and sides of the crate and, as I recall, cut the base lightly smaller as well. 

Tormach used to have a white paper that described moving the 770 mill through tight spaces, including doorways.  Again, as I recall, the process involved positioning the table in one position and getting the machine partway through, then moving the table to permit getting the rest of the machine through.  Unfortunately, I can't find my printed copy or reference to it on the Tormach website.

When I was deciding as to how I would move the 770 into my basement shop, I thought about breaking it into more manageable pieces but decided against it because I didn't want to disconnect all the wiring.  The stepper motor isn't too bad in that regard because it only has the single cable coming to it and you can remove the motor and set it to the side, making sure to secure it so you won't damage the cable.  With that, I think you will be fine.

Tormach should be able to give you some more information about the 440.  Unfortunately, their website is lacking in info about the machine.


----------



## grepper (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm just babbling, but, 1) Lucky you for even being able to consider that machine.  I'm envious.  2) For that machine, I wouldn't think the words "easy" and "basement" would generally be used in the same sentence.


----------



## 09kevin (Mar 3, 2016)

Here is the Tormach link  http://www.tormach.com/blog/doing-a-door-dance-the-tormach-way/


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 3, 2016)

09kevin said:


> Here is the Tormach link  http://www.tormach.com/blog/doing-a-door-dance-the-tormach-way/


Thanks for the link.  Tormach doesn't make it easy to find anything.


----------



## ome (Mar 3, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> I have a 770 and the front to back dimension is 28" excluding the y axis drive.  The drive motor and mounting plate can be removed and reinstalled without too much difficulty.
> 
> The 440 has a 1.25" smaller travel in the y axis so the expectation would be the overall y dimension would be correspondingly smaller.  To move my mill, I removed the top and sides of the crate and, as I recall, cut the base lightly smaller as well.
> 
> ...


Thank You very much,
I do appreciate the info.   I have been on the sidelines watching and waiting the "cnc movement" along with 3d scanners and 3d printing.  Eventually, these will all come together and become financially available, just like color printers and Desktop publishing, moviemaking, cnc.......
I happen to like the Tormach, and A few others. 
I have enjoyed watching the company grow.
I would feel the same as you, and not want to take the mill apart, from the table , base.....
ome


----------



## ome (Mar 4, 2016)

grepper said:


> I'm just babbling, but, 1) Lucky you for even being able to consider that machine.  I'm envious.  2) For that machine, I wouldn't think the words "easy" and "basement" would generally be used in the same sentence.


Thanks Grepper,
You are absolutely correct, and to make matters worse, my basement is already "filled".
I do not have more than 10% saved, that being said, I would still need a bit more time to get the rest together.
To be fair though, I have been thinking of getting a cnc or upgrading my Sherline  2000 mill, for quite some time.
Just something always stopped me, and I just stayed with my manual machines.
In 2009, I came really close to getting a cnc
Mill, and researched all of the popular Cad/Cam packages.
I was comparing Tormach , Industrial Hobbies, and Mikini Mechtronics. 
Really happy I did not get the Mikini. 
Only the cad/cam software I could not  afford  or not justify the yearly fees for updates, seemed practical to use and get something done.
As a experiment, I bought Bobcad for 500.
And took some classes and could not stand it.
I mean, I enjoyed Calculus much more. I think the programmers were on acid.
Boring, too many steps to do something basic.
That is my story, and I'm sticking with it. Lol
Anyway, decided, as long as my better half agrees, that the cnc mill should go up the 4 stairs to the front porch and thru the 42" wide front door, directly into the "parlor", which is inhabitated by a Rhesus macaque and an amazon parrot.
I think they need a break from disney videos.
ome


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 4, 2016)

Here is a side by side comparison of the 440 and 770.  As much as possible, I tried to compare apples and apples so, where the 440 included various features and accessories, similar features and accessories were added to the 770.


----------



## grepper (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow.  Sherlline 2000 => Tormach 440?  Helluva upgrade!  If your better half is hesitant, you might tell her that it would make your family very unique.  I think it feasible that you cold be unique in the universe by having a T440 and a Rhesus macaque in the same room.  Or for just for having both for that matter!  

I'll bet having a monkey is a real trip!


----------



## ome (Mar 4, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> Here is a side by side comparison of the 440 and 770.  As much as possible, I tried to compare apples and apples so, where the 440 included various features and accessories, similar features and accessories were added to the 770.
> View attachment 123794


Thanks RJ, 
Appreciate the specs. 
Wonder why they left the spindle to column space left out on the 440?
110 is nice , no newd for 220 and a phase converter. 
ome


----------



## ome (Mar 3, 2016)

Was wondering how the latest tormach mill is , and how easy is it to breakdown to be able to get thru a 28" wide doorway and down into the basement shop. 
I like rhe total enclosure, keeps the mess off my other tools and machines around my crowded, or over crowded shop. 
Thanks in advance, 
ome


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a 770 and the front to back dimension is 28" excluding the y axis drive.  The drive motor and mounting plate can be removed and reinstalled without too much difficulty.

The 440 has a 1.25" smaller travel in the y axis so the expectation would be the overall y dimension would be correspondingly smaller.  To move my mill, I removed the top and sides of the crate and, as I recall, cut the base lightly smaller as well. 

Tormach used to have a white paper that described moving the 770 mill through tight spaces, including doorways.  Again, as I recall, the process involved positioning the table in one position and getting the machine partway through, then moving the table to permit getting the rest of the machine through.  Unfortunately, I can't find my printed copy or reference to it on the Tormach website.

When I was deciding as to how I would move the 770 into my basement shop, I thought about breaking it into more manageable pieces but decided against it because I didn't want to disconnect all the wiring.  The stepper motor isn't too bad in that regard because it only has the single cable coming to it and you can remove the motor and set it to the side, making sure to secure it so you won't damage the cable.  With that, I think you will be fine.

Tormach should be able to give you some more information about the 440.  Unfortunately, their website is lacking in info about the machine.


----------



## grepper (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm just babbling, but, 1) Lucky you for even being able to consider that machine.  I'm envious.  2) For that machine, I wouldn't think the words "easy" and "basement" would generally be used in the same sentence.


----------



## 09kevin (Mar 3, 2016)

Here is the Tormach link  http://www.tormach.com/blog/doing-a-door-dance-the-tormach-way/


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 3, 2016)

09kevin said:


> Here is the Tormach link  http://www.tormach.com/blog/doing-a-door-dance-the-tormach-way/


Thanks for the link.  Tormach doesn't make it easy to find anything.


----------



## ome (Mar 3, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> I have a 770 and the front to back dimension is 28" excluding the y axis drive.  The drive motor and mounting plate can be removed and reinstalled without too much difficulty.
> 
> The 440 has a 1.25" smaller travel in the y axis so the expectation would be the overall y dimension would be correspondingly smaller.  To move my mill, I removed the top and sides of the crate and, as I recall, cut the base lightly smaller as well.
> 
> ...


Thank You very much,
I do appreciate the info.   I have been on the sidelines watching and waiting the "cnc movement" along with 3d scanners and 3d printing.  Eventually, these will all come together and become financially available, just like color printers and Desktop publishing, moviemaking, cnc.......
I happen to like the Tormach, and A few others. 
I have enjoyed watching the company grow.
I would feel the same as you, and not want to take the mill apart, from the table , base.....
ome


----------



## ome (Mar 4, 2016)

grepper said:


> I'm just babbling, but, 1) Lucky you for even being able to consider that machine.  I'm envious.  2) For that machine, I wouldn't think the words "easy" and "basement" would generally be used in the same sentence.


Thanks Grepper,
You are absolutely correct, and to make matters worse, my basement is already "filled".
I do not have more than 10% saved, that being said, I would still need a bit more time to get the rest together.
To be fair though, I have been thinking of getting a cnc or upgrading my Sherline  2000 mill, for quite some time.
Just something always stopped me, and I just stayed with my manual machines.
In 2009, I came really close to getting a cnc
Mill, and researched all of the popular Cad/Cam packages.
I was comparing Tormach , Industrial Hobbies, and Mikini Mechtronics. 
Really happy I did not get the Mikini. 
Only the cad/cam software I could not  afford  or not justify the yearly fees for updates, seemed practical to use and get something done.
As a experiment, I bought Bobcad for 500.
And took some classes and could not stand it.
I mean, I enjoyed Calculus much more. I think the programmers were on acid.
Boring, too many steps to do something basic.
That is my story, and I'm sticking with it. Lol
Anyway, decided, as long as my better half agrees, that the cnc mill should go up the 4 stairs to the front porch and thru the 42" wide front door, directly into the "parlor", which is inhabitated by a Rhesus macaque and an amazon parrot.
I think they need a break from disney videos.
ome


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 4, 2016)

Here is a side by side comparison of the 440 and 770.  As much as possible, I tried to compare apples and apples so, where the 440 included various features and accessories, similar features and accessories were added to the 770.


----------



## grepper (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow.  Sherlline 2000 => Tormach 440?  Helluva upgrade!  If your better half is hesitant, you might tell her that it would make your family very unique.  I think it feasible that you cold be unique in the universe by having a T440 and a Rhesus macaque in the same room.  Or for just for having both for that matter!  

I'll bet having a monkey is a real trip!


----------



## ome (Mar 4, 2016)

RJSakowski said:


> Here is a side by side comparison of the 440 and 770.  As much as possible, I tried to compare apples and apples so, where the 440 included various features and accessories, similar features and accessories were added to the 770.
> View attachment 123794


Thanks RJ, 
Appreciate the specs. 
Wonder why they left the spindle to column space left out on the 440?
110 is nice , no newd for 220 and a phase converter. 
ome


----------

